# Apple cuts the cord on CarPlay



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Continuing our ongoing airplay conversation, spandex ;-)

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/apple-cuts- ... n-carplay/

Of course that means that the brand new alpine unit I bought is already outdated - and I haven't even fitted it yet!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering when this would actually happen. It's been listed as a feature in recent beta releases, but never seemed to physically materialise. Although I suspect after an hours drive, streaming video (as that's how the CarPlay UI seems to work) over WiFi to your H/U, your phone battery will be so low that you'll be scrambling to plug the thing in anyway.

I'm still torn by this stuff. On one hand, the CarPlay UI is clearly a much better than anything currently offered by aftermarket H/Us (and probably better than most OEM systems too), so I really want to like it. But on the other hand, I just think it's fundamentally the wrong way to do things. Maybe on an aftermarket H/U it makes more sense, as the phone can (in theory) completely replace all of the functionality typically offered by these units - but for OEM systems it's a really dumb way of doing it.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Personally they should introduce wireless charging and sync... That way i could put my rear armrest as the charging pad and it will connect and charge my iphone.

Also they need to sort the carplay bugs too... Long before they cut the cord!

I find appradio on my pioneer more feature rich... So use that over carplay.

Iplayer skygo etc all work from appradio.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fitted today ..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The install looks really nice, but that photo also sums up what I don't like about CarPlay... if you want to listen to the radio or your aux input, you press the relevant icon. If you want to make a phone call, listen to some music or use the sat nav, you first launch a different UI, then launch the respective app.

From a user experience perspective it's a fragmented, unintuitive navigation paradigm, which is ironic given that this is the exact opposite of what Apple is famous for.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes I felt that in the first 30 seconds of using it. Pretty low res screen and not particularly fast response either.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and I miss having a knob rather than buttons to adjust volume


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hopefully they cut it loose and abandon it....


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

mullum said:


> Oh and I miss having a knob rather than buttons to adjust volume


+1 i wish i had a volume nob too!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My knob goes to eleven :wink:










... and I'm cooking


----------

